# upgrading leisure batteries



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
i have 90AH batteries in my burstner 748 and believe they need replacing.
would there be an issue replacing them with higher spec batteries IE 110AH batteries as long as they are the same dimensions and they fit


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, no problem. 
We have three 110 a/h squeezed in and as long as you can vent them OK, it's a good upgrade.

Ray.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I aggree with Ray, which make well there's a mine field there I think as someone posted recentley "you get what you pay for"


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

looking at some elecel i think they were 110AH 1000 deep discharge 5 year warranty about £120


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

I had an old 80A one when I bought my van and replaced it direct one for one with an 110A from Amazon..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leisure-Battery-12v-110Ah-Numax-XV31MF/dp/B0043QOA0S

Which I believe was recommended by someone in here. I was worried that perhaps the recharging wouldn't work for some reason (general ignorance more than anything) considering it was a bigger battery (in size and ampage) but it worked a treat.

Will now be daisy chaining two of these for extended free camping time.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

looked at some like that but think i will struggle with the height.
these are the ones i was thinking of
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150575207968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Out of interest, is there a big difference in cycles? I notice the one I posted has a 500 cycles, however how many of us actually discharge the battery fully? Free camping normally means moving on every couple of days, and on a campsite most of us are hooked up anyway.

I'm not that bothered, tbh, just musing. I'm expecting to get a good couple of years out of mine before they need replaced.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

some batteries count 1 discharge if 50% is used while others quote 80%.
mine have had it so not sure how long they would last but i stay 2 to 3 days away with no hook up(or will be)


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

now found these at very good price,can get 2 delivered for £166 anybody used these are they any good

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leisure-Battery-125ah-Heavy-Duty/dp/B003WKRJFY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_3


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi

If height is an issue take a look at these

they are cheapish

I bought two in January so far so good!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-12V-120AH-...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item27b9505ca3

Ian


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

dave-rsvr said:


> now found these at very good price,can get 2 delivered for £166 anybody used these are they any good
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leisure-Battery-125ah-Heavy-Duty/dp/B003WKRJFY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_3


got two of these in our van - had them for about 6 months now and doing fine, holding the charge well, mind you i have fitted led strips in the van now so we dont use many of the other lights as the strips do a great job, and for the same power consumption of one light with an LED fitting - which may well have a baring on the power use!!


----------

